# Broken Tank!!



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shadows 20 gallon tank broke yesterday! So now I had to move him down to a 10 gallon. I was wondering can I put my five cardinal tetras in with him in a 10 gallon????


Thanks Kayla


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

anyone PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

A 10g tank will be fine for your betta and the 5 cardinal tetras. Just make sure they have hiding places like plants in the tank so they don't have to see each other all the time if they don't want to.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes you can leave then in the 10 gallon tank for the time being and they should be fine. Were you able to save the filter from the larger tank so the tank is cycled? If you could save the filter media anyway it would help to keep from having the whole cycle lost.

I hope this works out and all of the fish are fine. 

You mentioned that Shadow had finrot and you were using "drops". Can you tell me what type of drops and how many you are using? I used to use meds on the bettas who had fin problems but none of them were drops. The only things you cannot use on him are Melafixk, Pimafix and Bettafix as those are toxic to bettas Labyrinth organs eventually.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

ooooooooooh Its called Quick care and it say's relief for ick and Protozoan parasites! Ps. On the box it came in it listed everything it cures and it said Fin Rot!! Yes I was able to save the filter and bubler from the broken tank!! Thank goodness!!! I put 10 drops in becouse it says put 1 drop in for every gallon


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Is it Quick Cure? I do not think I have ever used it for that but have used it for other things before. The directions used to say to use less for the tanks with tetras in it, does it still say that? A lot of the meds that used to have changed their formulas and it has been a long time since I used it.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

oooooh I see that it does say to only use 5 drops with tetras!!! Thanks so much Rose!!
It says it treats Fin Rot but will it????? How long should I use it for??


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I have usually used Triple Sulfa and Fish Protector so I do not know as I have not used that med for fin rot. The really important thing is that he have really clean water. I have even seen clean water by itself heal a bettas fins but you need to remember that you cannot medicate him until the fins are fixed as they can take a lot time to heal and he does not need meds that long.

I talked to the manufacturer of the meds and they recommended if the fin rot is very severe not to give the meds longer than 15 days but do a partial water change after every 5 days. But this is for the meds that I use and I do not know about how long to use them on the other med.

Let me know if this helps. Fin problems in bettas can get chronic (long lasting) and be a big problem but if you have the patience to give him clean water and medication he has every chance of being okay. I do not know if his fins will be the same when they grow back sometimes I have seen them come in a different color!

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

That would be wierd if they came back A diffrent color!! But once my platy had Fin Rot and oddly his tail came back a pink color!!!! I hope he gets better!!!


----------

